# Seal jumbo 160?



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I just had a seal jumbo 160 laminating press given to me. Has anyone heard of these or whether they are a good press for printing shirts?

It looks about 20 years old but built like a tank. One thing I don't like so far by looking at it, is that it doesn't open up very far but I read somewhere that it can print up to 1 inch thick items.
Also the heat guage only goes up to 350 degrees, will this be hot enough for t-shirts?

thanks


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I "will" work...but it's designed for laminating photos and other paper stock...when we started 8 years ago some one gave us one.It did work but was a pain.We ended up selling it on Ebay for a chunk of change...seams they are still "THE" laminator for some photo guys.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks for the reply.
Since it only goes up to 350 degrees F. How would you press a transfer that is suppose to reach 380, leave it on the press longer?


----------

